# 1/2 inch bands on a Starship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I cut some 1/2 bands and put a set on one of my Starships and started shooting some 3/8 steel. when I went to retrieve my steel I noticed the can had holes punched out the back like I had been shooting my 22LR. I thought they were shooting pretty fast so I set up my crono and checked and I am getting 200 to 203 fps. The bands are straight cut .030 latex 1/2 inch x 8 1/2 working length I pull 48 inches with this Starship. I got my digital scales and they pull 8 pounds at 48 inch's. All in all a very pleasant way to spend some shooting time. Light draw, good speed.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they are tearing that can up


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

I don't have a Starship or Shuttle craft YET. But this makes me want one even more!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that about the Starship. The extra draw length allows lighter bands with good speed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good info and a reminder for us all ... Longer draw length yields great speed with lighter draw. Thanks WS!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ten or more inches beyond your everyday draw.... Via starship , butterfly, WHATEVER! Really does bring the excitement factor! Good fun, Mr.Charles!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I cut a set of .030 latex bands 3/8 wide and set them up on my Starship. I got 192 fps average with the 3/8 at only 5 pounds of pull weight at 48 inches.

Compared to the 1/2 inch band I was using I am getting more efficiency out of the 3/8 inch set.

With the 1/2 set I shot 200 fps at 8 pounds of pull weight and got 4.85 ftpd's of energy That means I get 25 fps per pound of pull weight and .606 ftpd's of energy per pound of pull weight.

The 3/8 inch band only pulled 5 pounds at 48 inches and shot 192 fps with the 3/8. So that gives me 38.4 fps per pound of pull weight and .884 ftpd's per pound of pull weight.

To cloud the issue even more I shot the single 1/16 tubes and got 220fps but I had to pull 14.5 pounds to get it that works out to 15 fps per pound of pull weight.

Also it has warmed up and I am getting 200 fps with the 3/8 bands after shooting the single tubes I picked this one up to shoot and it was so easy to pull I thought something was wrong with it. Amazing

Just another observation to befuddle those of us that go cross eyed when they start with the graphs and charts.


----------

